# Never Going Back Again - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Many thanks.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

This seems a little easier than the drop d at the 4th fret version.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Duffman said:


> This seems a little easier than the drop d at the 4th fret version.


Apparently he played both versions on the album track - one on the left and the other on the right.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

So I read.......this version is easier for my short fat fingers. (.....after almost mastering the 4th fret version...
 )


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks so much for checking this out!


----------

